# Where do we come from? Ernst Muldashev 1999.



## Timeshifter (Feb 19, 2021)

I have just finished reading this book (Kindle Version). Some excellent ideas (Largely built off the work of Blavatsky and others) but Muldashev does a lot of his own primary research, visiting India, Tibet, and experiencing some of these for himself.

A quick review/ outline.

I must say, some of the ideas in this book hit something in me: Everything was created from Energy, torsion fields, waveforms condensing of that energy into matter, over billions of years, with the eventual arising of this current version of Aryan man.

The five races of men:

Angel Spirits

Ghost like entities

Lemurians (Highest purity and most advanced)

Atlantians (these are the guys with flying saucers, built the pyramids etc)

Aryans (We initially showed promise)

Each of these races was in turn destroyed via Cataclysms, which Muldashev (and others) believe were brought on by themselves via impure thought or actions evil, power, the negative energy produced via war, anger, and all those other negative things. The earth can be destroyed from within, and things in the cosmos (comets etc) can be brought to earth by our negative psychic energy. Each cataclysm has been our own doing.

The knowledge in the ‘other world’ the waveform, the spirit world or ‘god’ is accessed via the third eye, via physic power. Due to this continued mis-use of the information for evil, the link to the information was severed. Hindu’s refer to this as the SoHm or ‘Realise yourself’ and periodically since, we have been left to ‘discover’ the path back to the information for ourselves. It seems, at times, the connection was re-established, only to be shut down again.  Muldashev learns the only way for us to reconnect with the ‘waveform energy, god’ is by achieving what religion calls ‘purity’. Some believe however, that certain special people can achieve this: Swami’s, Dali Lama etc.

Throughout this, whenever a race was destroyed, because they knew it was coming, the most pure people, those with zero negative energy would hide in caves, underwater and enter a state called ‘Samadhi’, which is a mega deep trance, which can last millions of years. The body is place at zero metabolic rate (Something akin to hibernation in animals) This created what is referred to as a gene pool, to ensure the continued existence of man… These special ones set up two places of sanctuary for the gene pool (Shambala and Agarti) Shambala in the Himalayas (Tibet) and Agarti perhaps at the Pyramids in Egypt. There may be others. Some people say Agarti is ‘Asguard’

At certain points in history, when the ‘god’ the ‘waveform’ believed it appropriate Prophets (Buddha, Jesus, Mohamed et al) and many before, would come out of this deep trance (which can last millions of years) and try to re-educate the populous. Sometimes this worked, other times not.  The last time, around 2000 years ago, is where Muldashev believes modern religions formed, depending on which prophet appeared to whom. These prophets were capable of dematerializing and rematerializing.

He talks about how earlier ‘man’ right up to the last Atlantian’s and Early Aryans we had the power to use the third eye, to ‘manipulate’ solid things, as their connection to the ‘waveform’ remained, although was nowhere near as strong as the Lemurians. Atlantians are said to have been a multitude of colours, and these traits are what caused humans to still have these traits today (Black, Yellow, Red, Caucasian etc) not the climate.

Comet Typhon pretty much finished off the Atlantians 11,000 years ago. And sunk the place we know as ‘Plato’s island’.

One key concept in this book is that of the origins of our current Aryan races. Muldashev, through studying what he calls ‘Ophthalmo – Geometric Parameters’ (the eyes, and facial features around the eyes) discovered 35 races, all of which originated from Tibet (the regular, most popular set, based on eyes painted on Hindu temples) He then traces their movement across the world, and places them firmly in certain areas. Too much to go into here, but extremely interesting. Especially his research into ‘devolution’ and how certain modern races appear incapable of being educated. Incidentally, Muldashev believes that the Hymalayas/ Tibet was the location fo the North pole initially.

Muldashev is a Russian, and towards the end of the book he does slide into positive Russian propaganda.

Overall extremely interesting ideas and concepts IMO. The main thread I took out of this overall, is that whatever we are, we have ‘devolved’ not ‘evolved’ both spiritually and physically.

One further thing I could not stop thinking throughout was ‘Holographic universe’ maybe that is because I tend to believe that myself, but I found the book resplendent with ideas that I believe only work in such a universe. Muldashev does not mention this, but to me it is obvious this is what is being discussed.

Incidentally, Muldashev says that even though modern Aryans are under SoHm, we still managed in the 18th and19th Centuries to somehow progress technologically. However, this cult of knowledge, idolism, and thirst for power brought about the wars and famine. I believe, if anything, this brought about whatever happened in the late 1700s, early 1800s, and continues today (Just look at us!)

Cheers

Where do we come from?


----------



## luddite (Feb 20, 2021)

Timeshifter said:


> The earth can be destroyed from within, and things in the cosmos (comets etc) can be brought to earth by our negative psychic energy. Each cataclysm has been our own doing.


At a basic level I think that this statement is irrefutable yet obviously unprovable. It feels right to me and I know that many others think this also.


----------



## Jd755 (Feb 20, 2021)

As far as I can tell all of 'this' comes into being when we come into being as a point of perception with the IS.


----------

